# sandusky bay



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

went out and fished the bay last minute saturday night... my wife and I fished the old bay bridge on the calm side... all we where catching was bullheads.. 
so my question is if i fished the choppy side what kind of weight should i use for my rig?? i use 1oz right now... 
I am trying to fish a tourny there saturday and want to not make a fool of myself and have some fun also... 
thanks...


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Fish the choppy water. The fish feed on stuff stirred up. I have fished the bay b4 where only 4 oz bank sinkers would hold. Tore em up too!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

hey carpslayer!

if i fish the calm side of bayview bridge i can get away with using lighter weights... but... i haven't fished that side in long time... i have better luck and bigger fish on the cedar point side... usually have to use 2oz or bigger...and you can see the fireworks from cedar point.


----------

